# idiot nano tanks again in the mall!!



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

Was at Upper Canada mall yesterday and the game store has little cubes with water in it, a male and female dwarf frog and a small piece of bamboo and a sign stating that this is a complete biosystem that needs nothing done except a water change every 3 months!

I presume this is a new variation on the nano cubes a few years ago containing a zebra fish. Stupid people. I tried to find a clerk in the store to complain to but I was unable to get anyones attention.
Did raise my bloodpressure though.
Any ideas how to stop these kind of idiots from selling things like this/


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Call the OSPCA to inspect the store. Did you take any pics as evidence.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Nowadays people usually want something small and aesthetic, and businesses take advantage of that by not telling them that its a trade off... ie. making the animal suffer for their own conveniences. 

I see this so often that I dont even know what to say or do anymore.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I saw those is a scholars choice in London. Good lesson for the kids wouldn't you say?
I was angry too.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

I am not sure that calling the OSPCA would do any good. Last time i called about bettas and canaries being kept outside in the cold at flea markets i was told that they cannot do anything as they are not in the list of animals that need protecting.
I guess they are just stupid non feeling creatures according to society standards.
It really ticks me off. I did succeed once in getting the local Home Depot to get a supplier to take back all the bettas in vases that he had convinced them to sell as a store opening special. They were in tall narrow vases containing a peace lily and the manager had been told that the betta would eat the roots of the plants and that the whole system was self contained. When I pointed out that he was dealing with living creatures that he was starving he said he wondered why the fish were dying! I gave him a crash course in betta care and the fish disappeared shortly thereafter. I also contacted the head office in the US for Home Depot and they said what he had done was strickly against policy and they would deal with the issue.
They were being sold for $20. When I pointed out that a betta could be bought for $3.99at the time he was a bit annoyed But I guess the adding of the vase and plant contributed to the cost.
I guess I am just too emotional about animals in general.
Unless an animal has fur I think the ospca is pretty useless. I watched 4 cops, 2 town employees , several staff from MNR, several from OSPCA, all chase a young buck in my neighborhood last year ( I am in the middle of a well established houseing survey) Corner the animal, sedate it, then drag it by the neck with a rope around it , down a driveway and throw it in the back of a truck. I went out to ask what they were doing and why they were causing abrasions on the derrs body by dragging it and they looked at me like I had horns. Actually they were going to euthanize it because they said iut was too traumatized. 
I know nothing about dealing with young bucks so perhaps i am mistaken that the animal should have had a chance.
I once took a wild bird to the OSPCA because it had been ripped apart by a hawk and was told off that a I was doing something illegal by having a wild bird in my possession and b I might catch a disease form it. All i wanted was them to humanely put the bird dowm instead of me seeing it flop and bleed all over my snowy back yard.
Sorry for the rant but animal cruelty of any kind really bugs me.


----------

